# Margaritas



## Boatboy24 (Aug 6, 2014)

2 cups fresh squeezed lime juice
2 cups sugar
2 cups water
2 cups of tequla (I use Hornitos, or Patron Silver if I'm feeling saucy)

Mix the sugar and water and gently heat to dissolve all the sugar, then let cool.

Combine all ingredients, chill and serve. 

The key here is to use fresh squeezed lime juice. What I love about this recipe is the simplicity - all proportions are the same. So, juice your limes and once you know how much juice you have, make the batch based on that amount. 

Modifications:

You can add Triple Sec or Grand Marnier, as desired.
I will often add the juice of one orange to the mix.


----------

